# dehydrated lettuce



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Anyone done it? If so how did you use it? Not the store bought iceberg type but the good home grown leaf type.

I was going to experiment with it, maybe mixed with sour cream for a dip. Maybe added to salsa or cottage cheese.


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

I would think it would be like dehydrating watermellon. Why would you want to? Toss it on the dehydrator and see what you get.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

dried watermelon is pretty good. Mom used to dry it when we had tons of watermelons. Kind of like gummy cotton candy. 

The lettuce is about done for the season and I wasn't in the mood for salad. Just wondering if the end result would be any good. We ended up making taco salad and even though each of us had a huge bowl of lettuce there is a lot left over (and from only 2 plants!) 

I dried a few leaves. Will have to experiment with it a little. I just figured since I was drying the spinach and pak choi I might as well fill the dehydrator.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

How is spinach dried & how do you use it? I love spinach.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I just washed it and put it in the dehydrator. I will use it either as an addition to ramen noodles (our quick meals on the go, noodles and veggies with some scrambled egg) or mixed with sour cream and added to potatoes or made into a salad dressing. It's another experiment I've been working on. We dried kale a couple years back and have found it's a really good pick-me-up when the snow is 3 feet deep and you have to have some greens. I tried it blanched and frozen but it's not that great, IMO. 

When we had a hot water dispenser at work I used to eat a lot of instant meals and the dried greens were just perfect for that. Unfortunately we no longer have the hot water dispenser.


----------

